# finally first label



## keena (Jul 12, 2012)

So I finished my first wine kit and its about ready for labels. I wanted to do a funny label but couldn't come up with or create anything any good so I just made a label quick so I can finally have something done that looks presentable.







So, my next label I will be creating is for my Coteaux blanc "costal white" and I'm open to ideas for a funny yet suitable label!

Edit: haha, the sg is not actually 1.010..... I don't think anyways, haven't sweetened it cuz its sweet enough when I tasted it and I forgot to test it. I will test it and correct the sg on the label right before bottling. The kit came with an f pack and that seemed to make it pretty darn sweet


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Great label, I like it.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 12, 2012)

very nice label ... the first time I have seen some one put the gravity on their label.


----------



## UBB (Jul 12, 2012)

I really like that!


----------



## keena (Jul 12, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> very nice label ... the first time I have seen some one put the gravity on their label.



I went to my first wine club last night and they all do it so they know how sweet the wines are and then we all test the wines in order from driest to sweetest


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 12, 2012)

that is a neat idea


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm bottling my Milk Chocolate Strawberry Port and I'm going to print 5 of these and mix up the labels so they are not all the same.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice - I like it!!!


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice label!!!! I like it!!


----------



## keena (Jul 12, 2012)

Also I'm very open to share labels I make, if anyone is ever interested in a label I make I will be more then willing to strip my name and personal wine info off so you can make them your own!


----------



## keena (Aug 23, 2012)

Here they are!









Also looking for ideas for labels and out creative names for a peach mango wine, banana pear wine, skittle wine, starburst wine, lime wine, cherry lime wine, strawberry raspberry wine, and canned peach wine. Lol.. Just throwing it out there in case someone has made a nice label or thought of a clever name for one of these.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice job. I think labeling is the best part, besides drinking it of course.


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 24, 2012)

Great looking labels!!!


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree. Making the labels is almost as much fun as making the wine. Removing labels is in laast place.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 25, 2012)

Great label!!


----------



## LabelValue (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the unique shape of the label. Different than what you usually see. Great job!


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 27, 2012)

Where did you get the irregular shaped printer labels?


----------



## keena (Aug 27, 2012)

It's actually regular printer paper and glue sticks, lol. I cut them out.


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 28, 2012)

keena said:


> So I finished my first wine kit and its about ready for labels. I wanted to do a funny label but couldn't come up with or create anything any good so I just made a label quick so I can finally have something done that looks presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very nice label. Crisp and clean and fresh looking. Good job!!


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 28, 2012)

keena said:


> It's actually regular printer paper and glue sticks, lol. I cut them out.


 

Very creative. Are there different types of glue sticks? Some more potent than others?


----------



## keena (Aug 29, 2012)

I've read anything but elmers works good, use off brand glue sticks. I guess elmers doesn't come off very good at all. I can't confirm that staples glue sticks come off good yet but that's what I'm using


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 29, 2012)

RCGoodin said:


> I'm bottling my Milk Chocolate Strawberry Port and I'm going to print 5 of these and mix up the labels so they are not all the same.


 

i'm intrigued by the sound of the port. care to share the recipe or was this a kit?


----------

